# Decals Needed for AMT 1/1000 USS Enterprise B



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello Guys, 
I was wondering if anyone had an extra set of decals for the AMT 1/1000 scale Enterprise B kit,the ones I have have yellowed due to age,and I would like to redo them,also what can I do to keep them from yellowing? Any Help with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If any body else has decals that came with the kit they've most likley yellowed as well, yor best bet wou be after market decals. try federationmodels.com they have a fair selection.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

What kind of aftermarket decals?And what can I do to prevent Yellowing on the decals? Any Help is always appreciated.Thanks


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Theres no way I know of to prevent them from turning yellow other than to keep them in a plastic bag, and I'm not even sure that would work.
the best waay to find out what kind of decals Federation Models has on hand is to go to their web site and look around.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

They yellowed on the model after I put them on 2 years ago,I was wanting to redo them.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Weird...I have a set of Ent-D decals on the sheet from the first 1987/88 release. They're faded, but not yellowed.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

This what you're looking for? They're available from Federation Models. I've used this sheet. It has a whole lot more than the AMT kit sheet and makes a smart looking B.

*DLM's Enterprise-B Decals*
_for AMT/ERTL's 1:1000 Scale U.S.S Enterprise-B Kit_ 
_*Product Description:
*_Full color ALPS printed decals features yellow Thrusters with red pinstripes, Phaser Banks, Engineering Hull panels with pattern detail, thin blue stripes that surround the hull, Impulse Engine Vents and more. Also featured are a lot of color details that will save hours of masking and painting details like the light blues used on the Warp Nacelle pylons, fins, the colorful details around the Bridge edge. The art is color micro dry printed onto clear 8.5x11 decal paper. Marking are suitable for use on any other Excelsior class model that you desire. Decal placement guide and decaling tips included.

NEW FEATURE ADDED!
Corrected Engineering Hull pennant and streamers with corrected Warp Engine NCC Registration and UPF script. Included as separate cut sheet with order.

*Item #DLM-16.1
**$15.00* 

Jim


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

What's that I hear in the distance, Arronax? Oh yes, the sound of some fellows giggling like little girls.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I've got a bunch of decals that I got when another model company went out of business. They are the JT Graphics ones. 

I've got the following for the Excelsior/Enterprise B class ships
Lakota
Crazy Horse
Livingston
Malinche
Potemkin
Berlin
Melbourne
Okinawa
Crockett
Cairo
Tecumseh
Repulse
Charleston
and Roosevelt

They are 8.50 a peice over at Fed Mods So I guess I can let these go for 5 a peice plus 50 cents for shipping.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

I really need the Enterprise B decals for the 1/1000 scale model. See the decals are okay that are on the model,but they have yellowed a lot and I want to replace them.Do you have the Enterprise B decals Capt.Locknar?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't but PNT models has a 2 sheet set for the enterprise B for 10 bucks.

_*Excelsior Class Detailing Decals*_
These decals mark the Excelsior Class Starship kit with hull graphics, names, numbers, striping, blue plating panels, and windows for super detailing your built model! Available in your choice of three pre-set names, or like most of our decal offerings, you can customize this decal with your choice of name and numbering.
*Enterprise NCC-1701-B* 
2 sheets - 8.5" x 11" and 8.5" x 5.5"
Item #4530 
*$9.95* 

_*Excelsior NX and NCC-2000*_
2 sheets - 8.5" x 11" and 8.5" x 5.5"
Item #4529
_*$9.95*_

_*Fearless NCC-4598*_
2 sheets - 8.5" x 11" and 8.5" x 5.5"
Item #4528
_*$9.95*_

_*Lexington NCC-14427*_
2 sheets - 8.5" x 11" and 8.5" x 5.5"
Item #4527
_*$9.95*_


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Yea, I looked at that,and those are nice,but I need the name and registry numbers for the hull top and bottom,plus the nacelles.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

The set has those I beleive. It only shows one of the two sheets of the set.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Okay I see that they include the top and bottom decals for the name and registry numbers,but I do not see the nacelles pictured. Does anyone know if those are included as well? Those decals look very nice.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Also when I replace these decals with whatever I can find,does anyone know what steps I can take to keep them from yellowing? I would like them to last more than a couple of years this time. I am hoping at least 5 years this time.I hope that is not crazy?


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

OK, If you want some Nice Decals, You should use Thomas's Decal Sheet.

See here for yourself on the ship I did.

http://www.tholiansweb.com/Models/EnterB/EnterB.html

As for the original Decals that came with the Box, I can send you the ones I have that I did not use if you like, but they have yellowed a little as well.

I have heard, but never tried, that if you have yellowed decals, to leave them in direct sunlight for a couple of days that the yellowing will go away. I heard this a long time ago, but never tried it. I guess the Sunlight takes out whatever agent that makes them yellow. So you can give it a try, and be sure to let us know if it actually works.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> Also when I replace these decals with whatever I can find,does anyone know what steps I can take to keep them from yellowing? I would like them to last more than a couple of years this time. I am hoping at least 5 years this time.I hope that is not crazy?


 Those decals have all necessary graphics for the Excelsior or the 1701-B, including the nacelle markings. I'll see if I have any 'seconds' of the Excelsior or the B decals and send you something so you can pull the name and NCC numbers from.

I too have heard about placing decals in a clear baggy and taping them to a windows in direct sunlight. I assume this works as I have read many modelers suggest this. I haven't done it either myself.

Something you may try the next time you apply decals is to soak and allow the decal to release from the backing paper as the application directs say, then place them on the model with plently of plain water. Move the decal around, hopefully you have enough water to 'float' the decal and that will help remove some of the glue from the back of the carrier film. It sounds like the glue could have been partially at fault in the yellowing of your decals. Blot it down to remove excess water, then spray with a sealer to fix it in place.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow,that is unfreakin beleivable Tholian. Those are the PNT Decals,WOW! That looks really great,how long did that take you to do? Also I will take the ones you have and try that trick with the sun. I am sending you a private message.Let me know if I owe you anything.And Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

I am also going to get a set of those decals from PNT,WOW!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Why would you owe me anything? Thats the idea of this forum, to be able to share Ideas back and forth.

The PNT Decals work great, it took me a few days to place them all on, but I only had maybe a couple of hours a night to do it. Plus I like to see them dry before attempting to do another part and have my finger graze an area already done. In doing that I move them, but after they dry, they stay put really good.

Also I use Decal Solve after I have them placed, that way they set nicely and lose most of the silvering. (that is when Air is trapped under the decal). The solve actually desolves the decal, so be sure to add the solve to the decal, and then leave it alone. Let it dry!. Very important.

And be sure to let us know about that Direct Sunlight thing with the Yellowed Decals, Thomas is right, I forgot to tell you to place it in a baggie like a Ziplock.

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks to you too Thomas,Give me a PM so I can send you my name and stuff also,it never hurts to have an extra decal,just in case of tearing.I have done that so many times,but luckily I can save them sometimes but there have been times I have not.But I appreciate all the advice and help,and if that little trick with the sun works I willpost it here to help someone else. Thanks again.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

I will and thanks for the decals I sent you a PM Tholian. Where should I start with the PNT Decals when I get some? The Top,Bottom,Nacelles?And If there is anything I can do to help you or Thomas or anyone let me know and if it is within my powers to do so,then it will be Done.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Wherever your Heart Desires. LOL

And repay us with pictures when you get her done.!


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

You are really cool Tholian!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Like an Idiot, I erased you Home address, PM me it to me again!


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello Tholian,
I just sent it again,let me know if you got it,thanks.


----------



## Kenneth (EpycModels) (Dec 18, 2020)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> Hello Guys,
> I was wondering if anyone had an extra set of decals for the AMT 1/1000 scale Enterprise B kit,the ones I have have yellowed due to age,and I would like to redo them,also what can I do to keep them from yellowing? Any Help with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Kenneth (EpycModels) (Dec 18, 2020)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> Hello Guys,
> I was wondering if anyone had an extra set of decals for the AMT 1/1000 scale Enterprise B kit,the ones I have have yellowed due to age,and I would like to redo them,also what can I do to keep them from yellowing? Any Help with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


I have models over 20 years old and no yellowing. Once you have the decals applied make sure you seal them in with a gloss or dull coat. That will keep them from yellowing.


----------

